# Water Softener salt stuck...how to unjam?



## checkin (May 29, 2009)

My Kenmore stopped producing soft water, cleaned the screens, but suspect the non-nugget salt I dumped in are bridged, managed to empty half the tank so far looks ok, is it feasable to get some pressure going with a high pressure hose of hot water in the tank to loosen it? Bob
[email protected]


----------



## piercekiltoff (May 28, 2009)

checkin said:


> My Kenmore stopped producing soft water, cleaned the screens, but suspect the non-nugget salt I dumped in are bridged, managed to empty half the tank so far looks ok, is it feasable to get some pressure going with a high pressure hose of hot water in the tank to loosen it? Bob
> [email protected]


Yes.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

